# Fucking Steam Wallet 'New Payment Method' Bullshite!



## Epona (Aug 18, 2013)

Put funds into my Steam Wallet from a credit card, first time I've used the Steam Wallet- apparently it takes 4 working days for the payment to clear. I could use the same credit card right now to buy a game direct and be playing it as soon as it's downloaded!

So why do I have to wait for funds to 'clear' into my Steam Wallet, which will take 4 days?  When I could use the same CC to buy a game right now? It's fucking insane.


----------



## Silva (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought Steam Wallet was just a convenience for kids who don't have a credit card, but can add funds with a PaySafeCard, and people who do in-game hat purchases.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2013)

Silva said:


> I thought Steam Wallet was just a convenience for kids who don't have a credit card, but can add funds with a PaySafeCard, and people who do in-game hat purchases.


 
No, you need Steam Wallet if you want to trade on the Steam Marketplace. Also it's not just 'kids' who don't have credit cards.  Barely anyone in my family has a credit card.


----------



## Silva (Aug 24, 2013)

Epona said:


> No, you need Steam Wallet if you want to trade on the Steam Marketplace. Also it's not just 'kids' who don't have credit cards. Barely anyone in my family has a credit card.


 
Nevermind, I forgot the service I use to make purchases that require a credit card with just a debit card associated with a current account is a thing of the Portuguese banking system.

I never looked much into how the marketplace work. I thought it was just trading items and buying stuff for freemium games.


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2013)

Silva said:


> Nevermind, I forgot the service I use to make purchases that require a credit card with just a debit card associated with a current account is a thing of the Portuguese banking system.


 
Although in this day and age it is almost unthinkable, I don't have a bank account. I don't have the necessary ID to get a bank account (and hence a debit card), and can't afford to get the necessary ID. I live OK, I have a roof over my head (paid for in better times) and food to eat, and occasionally a small amount of cash to spend on PC games. And no I'm not dodging taxes, because any small amount of money I have is well under the zero rate income tax bracket, and I'm not claiming benefit so nothing against me there either. So for my Steam funds I give cash to someone who has a credit card who then puts money on my steam wallet.

Yep, I'm 42 years old, have no valid ID, no bank account, and certainly no credit card. I'm caught in a 'lack of ID' black hole, so I can't even get the basic type of bank account that the government requires banks to provide people with. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Silva (Aug 24, 2013)

Epona said:


> Although in this day and age it is almost unthinkable, I don't have a bank account. I don't have the necessary ID to get a bank account (and hence a debit card), and can't afford to get the necessary ID. I live OK, I have a roof over my head (paid for in better times) and food to eat, and occasionally a small amount of cash to spend on PC games. And no I'm not dodging taxes, because any small amount of money I have is well under the zero rate income tax bracket, and I'm not claiming benefit so nothing against me there either. So for my Steam funds I give cash to someone who has a credit card who then puts money on my steam wallet.
> 
> Yep, I'm 42 years old, have no valid ID, no bank account, and certainly no credit card. I'm caught in a 'lack of ID' black hole, so I can't even get the basic type of bank account that the government requires banks to provide people with. Make of that what you will.


 
not judging. I'm considering closing my account before they take the yearly "maintenance fee".


----------



## Epona (Aug 24, 2013)

Silva said:


> not judging. I'm considering closing my account before they take the yearly "maintenance fee".


 
Fair enough - it is something I feel a little touchy about, it would seem easy enough to get ID in theory, but in reality it's really difficult! I haven't always been in this situation, I used to have a bank account but when I unexpectedly lost my job and went on benefits for a while in far worse financial situation than I am in now the fuckers took my entire benefits payment out of the account it was paid into to pay off an overdraft on another account and closed both accounts, leaving me without food for 2 weeks (and without a bank account since). Thankfully friends and family fed me, and I'm not in that same desperate situation now (and for anyone who worries about these things, feeling for the poor, poor, banks, my old debts to my bank have been paid off now), but after that I'm all for stashing any dosh I may get in secure places that don't involve a bank. If I can possibly manage without a bank account for the rest of my life (which seems unlikely!) I will happily do so.


----------

